#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  1,000 squat challenge

## Neverna

Can you do 1,000 squats in one training session? I'm going to try to do it. I don't intend to try to do 1000 off the bat, I'm going to build up to it how ever long that takes (weeks? months?).

The inspiration for this is this video that I watched today: 




She does 1000 squats (with no weights) mostly in sets of 100 but with 2 sets of 50, and most of the sets are a slight variation on how to do them. 

If you're going to try it, make sure you don't end up in intensive care like a couple of Chinese teenagers did. Work up to the full amount.

Anyway, the video is worth a watch even if you're not going to do the challenge (fit female in shorts squatting repeatedly and sometimes throwing her legs apart  :Wink: ). 

Who's up for the challenge?

----------


## Jack meoff

Not me
I'm off down the pub.

----------


## NamPikToot

Get the watching but she's young and that kind of repetition will see her wear out joints before she's 40. Not trying to be negative but reps have to be age tailored. Its funny how manny bloggers everyone follows, how long will they last?

----------


## Neverna

I reckon Chitty will be on it like a .....

----------


## NamPikToot

night Nev  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Well done for not calling it NEVERNA's squat challenge.

----------


## cyrille

> Get the watching.



Um...what?

----------


## Looper

^^^^^^The youtube thumbnail makes that fitness video look quite tempting.

----------


## cyrille

Really?

I guess if you can muster 6 ^ for that then you can't be living in Asia.  :Very Happy:

----------


## David48atTD

Good luck with your challenge *Nev*

Give us daily updates.

Soon you'll be fit like Ant or Chitty in no time   :Smile: 

ME?  I could probably get 10 done.

----------


## Chittychangchang

I had a good squat on the toilet before,  does that count.

I'll try and fit it into my hectic regime :bananaman:

----------


## Neverna

> Good luck with your challenge *Nev*
> 
> Give us daily updates.
> 
> Soon you'll be fit like Ant or Chitty in no time  
> 
> ME?  I could probably get 10 done.


I did 10 last night before I went to bed and I just did 10 a few minutes ago. A long way to go.

----------


## AntRobertson

I'm struggling a bit to see what the benefit of doing 1,000 squats in a session would be? It wouldn't be more anabolic than, for e.g., 20 reps of high-bar / weighted squats and there are plenty of more beneficial aerobic exercises also. 

So just for the challenge maybe? But even that comes with a pretty high downside in potential injury...

Dunno really. I fucking hate squats of all kinds regardless so I went and got a leg press: the lazy man's squat rack.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hugh Cow

Just go and have 2 knee replacements now and cut out the middle man.

----------


## Latindancer

I just completed diddly-squat

----------


## Stumpy

> that kind of repetition will see her wear out joints before she's 40.


Absolutely, People jump on some latest kick not taking into consideration, age, health and current capabilities. Makes me laugh. Example are the guys late in life that take up jogging and pound the cartilage out in their knees which usually requires surgery and become a gimp. 




> Its funny how manny bloggers everyone follows, how long will they last?


Lots of lemmings on this planet..... :Smile:

----------


## JoyceLambada

My doc doesn't advise me to do any squats because of my knees.

----------


## Neverna

I'm still doing this and working my way up to 1,000. I've added a minimum of 10 squats each day to the total so far. Today I did 320 squats (8 sets of 40 with 30s rest between sets). Another 2 months and I should reach 1,000.

----------


## Topper

> I'm still doing this and working my way up to 1,000. I've added a minimum of 10 squats each day to the total so far. Today I did 420 squats (8 sets of 40 with 30s rest between sets). Another 2 months and I should reach 1,000.


A thousand per day?

----------


## happynz

Good luck

----------


## Neverna

> A thousand per day?


The aim is to do 1,000 in one session - 10 sets of 100 with short breaks (about 30s) in between. I'm working up to that. 

Once I've achieved that goal, I won't be doing 1,000 per day, though I will probably keep up doing them but not so many per day.





* I've just edited my 9.31pm post. I did 320 today not 420.

----------


## Dillinger

Don't see the point Nev.

Stick 100kgs on your shoulders and do 3 sets of 8 if you want  to crack walnuts :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Neverna

> Stick 100kgs on your shoulders and do 3 sets of 8 if you want  to crack walnuts


I dont see the point in that. I buy my walnuts de-shelled.

----------


## Dillinger

We're they involved in any world record attempts?

----------


## Jordon

https://metro.co.uk/2019/08/01/teena...enge-10503364/

----------


## Neverna

> https://metro.co.uk/2019/08/01/teena...enge-10503364/


I posted a link to another article about those two girls in the OP. 




> If you're going to try it, make sure you don't end up in intensive care like a couple of Chinese teenagers did. Work up to the full amount.

----------


## Dillinger

2-3 hours to do 1000 squats? 

I've known Thai birds who can do that in 20 mins :Smile:

----------


## Orrens

Do you go down to the floor as in full squat or down to a bench ? Full heavy squats are bad for the knees but great for the ego. Unless you follow through.

I don't think its a worthwhile goal as so many people develop bad knees in later life. But its your choice.

When I can do one legged squats again I will let the world know.

Orrens
Dealer in mental ephemera. Specialist in mind clearance.

----------


## Jack meoff

1 hour a thousand squirts Issan challenge

----------


## Norton

Squatters ok but I prefer spinners and spreaders. Try this Nervana.  :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Nev is too occupied moding to reply :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Nev is too occupied moding to reply


... :rofl: ...

----------


## Neverna

> 2-3 hours to do 1000 squats?


The woman in the video took just over 3 minutes per set of 100, with added breaks. So for her it was about 30 odd minutes.
I am looking to do sets of 100 in 2 minutes with 30 second breaks in between sets, so about 25 minutes.

----------


## Topper

> We're they involved in any world record attempts?


My nuts have....and I came so...so close....

----------


## Neverna

> Do you go down to the floor as in full squat or down to a bench ?


About 90 degrees. 




> Full heavy squats are bad for the knees


I'm not using weights, only body weight. 




> I don't think its a worthwhile goal as so many people develop bad knees in later life. But its your choice.


I don't think drinking shit loads of alcohol is a good choice and neither is being a fat lardy bastard, but each to their own. 




> When I can do one legged squats again I will let the world know.


Cool. I'll try that too. I was never good at that as a youngun' so I'll need to work at it.

----------


## Dillinger

^ should change your nic to Bob  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

^  Would that be Bob up or Bob down?

---

*Nev*, have you ever let one rip (Fart) while squatting?

So many reps must put a strain on your body, which is good as the muscles rip and repair themselves stronger.

----------


## Jordon

Box squats are safer and do like this

Week 1 10 a day
Week 2 20 a day
Week 3 30 a day

Etc up to 50.

Start with light dumbells or kettlebell

When you reach 50 take a week off then start again with more weight at 10 a day.

----------


## kmart

^Good for the muscles, not so good for the joints. Hope your knees survive 1,000 reps Nev.  ::chitown::

----------


## Dillinger

Yeah, stay above parralel.

----------


## Neverna

> *Nev*, have you ever let one rip (Fart) while squatting?
> 
> So many reps must put a strain on your body, which is good as the muscles rip and repair themselves stronger.


It's working the legs most, but the butt also. The upper body doesn't get worked at all. It hasn't been too strenuous so far. My maximum heart rate yesterday got up to just over 100 for the last set, so the same as for a brisk walk. As I posted in the OP, I am working up to it very gradually and started from a very low number of reps (10). I do the squats at roughly the same time every day so my body has 24 hours to recover. So far that has been enough. Should I need to take a day's rest, I will, but so far I haven't needed to. I can feel an improvement in the fitness of my legs already and I am doing them faster (for the same effort) than when I first started. So far so good.  

I have never farted while squatting. I eat a fairly healthy diet and have regular bowel movements.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Good for the muscles, not so good for the joints.


Nail on the head mate.

I found swimming or walking in a pool as the best form of exercise.

No impact or stress on the joints.

----------


## Neverna

> ^Good for the muscles, not so good for the joints. Hope your knees survive 1,000 reps Nev.


Which part of the knee do you think is at risk of injury, kmart? And from what exactly?

----------


## Neverna

400 squats today: 8 x 50

I felt good today. I had a day off yesterday and as I felt so good today, I jumped from 44 per set to 50 per set. No problem at all.

----------


## Dillinger

You should try it with weights Nev

Start with 20kgs on a barbell and gradually work your way up. I squat with 68kgs now. Only have to do 3 sets of 8, 3 times a week and doesn't half improve your glutes and those muscles on the front of your top legs and something like 150 muscles. 

Point your feet outwards, not inwards to avoid injury.

What improvements are you seeing without weight?

----------


## Dillinger

What you are doing seems to me the equivalent of having a weight bench and just lifting the barbell with no weights on

----------


## Neverna

> You should try it with weights Nev
> 
> Start with 20kgs on a barbell and gradually work your way up. I squat with 68kgs now. Only have to do 3 sets of 8, 3 times a week and doesn't half improve your glutes and those muscles on the front of your top legs and something like 150 muscles.


That would be another, different, challenge. 




> What you are doing seems to me the equivalent of having a weight bench and just lifting the barbell with no weights on


It is a specific challenge with a specific goal. No weights are required. If you think it's easy, try it one day. Let us know how you get on. 




> What improvements are you seeing without weight?


My legs feel stronger. I went for a run yesterday and I seemed to be floating and bounding along the road, at least for the first mile. Also when I first started to do the squats (in the first week), I was doing them at a rate of about 23 or 24 in 30 seconds. After abut a week, 25 in 30 seconds, last week, 28 in 30 seconds, yesterday 30 in 30 seconds (I did sets of 50 in 50 seconds, except for the first set which always takes a few seconds longer) and it felt much easier than even 2 weeks ago.

As for seeing improvements visually, I don't see any increases in leg muscle size, but I didn't expect to see much or any at all. That is not the aim. It is not about increasing the size of muscles, it is about working towards and achieving a very particular challenge. It's the challenge. Full stop. Any health benefit is a bonus, albeit a bonus I expect to get.

----------


## Dillinger

> It is a specific challenge with a specific goal. No weights are required. If you think it's easy, try it one day. Let us know how you get on.


I just tried 20 and gave up. Still aching from Thursdays  :Smile: 

Don't get me wrong, the way I see it, it's like push ups, you will get strong doing them but you will get stronger a lot faster by doing bench presses with extra weight.






> I don't see any increases in leg muscle size, but I didn't expect to see much or any at all


I'm sure you will do,  going back to press ups, where you are probably moving half of your body weight? Look at the size of that lunatic Charles Manson, or is it Bronson?

You are still  squatting about 30-40kgs at a very rough guess of your bodyweight

----------


## Neverna

Apparently legs are about 20% of total body weight, so the other 80% is being lifted by squats using only body weight and no extra weights.

----------


## Dillinger

Someone told me in a sauna  once, you never see a skinny bloke who does squats. :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

As a much younger man, I used to have really fit legs: quite large in size (quads and calves), fairly good power, loads of endurance and good anaerobic endurance. I rarely did squats with weights.

----------


## Neverna

The most squats performed in one hour is 4,708 by Paddy Doyle in 2007. 




Dedication, dedication, dedication, that’s what you need
If you wanna be the best, and you wanna beat the rest
Dedication's what you need

----------


## Dillinger

^ it's a wheelchair he will need in a few years

----------


## kmart

> Which part of the knee do you think is at risk of injury, kmart? And from what exactly?


Sorry for late reply. I would imagine the knee tendons from repetitive stress injury (tendonitis or bursitis). But having looked at a bit of info on the Interweb, gradually working up to 1,000 squats should condition and strengthen your tendons accordingly. Good luck.  ::chitown::

----------


## Neverna

Yes, the gradual working up to it is meant to reduce the risk of any injury, and my tendons should be reasonably strong anyway as I excercise regularly and have for many years. Also, I warm up well before doing the squats so there should be plenty of synovial fluid in the knee joint to help with lubrication. The only injury I think I might be at risk of possibly getting is a muscle injury just above the knee so I monitor it each day and I will take a rest day if needed, but more importantly I must not add too many extra reps per day. Slowly but surely is the way to do it. For me, anyway.

----------


## Latindancer

> Sorry for late reply. I would imagine the knee tendons from repetitive stress injury (tendonitis or bursitis). But having looked at a bit of info on the Interweb, gradually working up to 1,000 squats should condition and strengthen your tendons accordingly. Good luck.


I warned Cujo about this regarding bench presses, but was ignored and abused by the trolling twat patrol.

----------


## Neverna

480 squats today: 8 x 60

In two or three days, I should be halfway to my goal.

----------


## Neverna

Half way there for the 1,000 squat challenge now. 

Squats: 504

Sit ups: 630

I think I'll probably reach the 1,000 sit up mark before the 1,000 squats.

----------


## Dillinger

Join the Bake Club mate.

You must be ripped now :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

Bake club? 
 :smiley laughing: 

Whatever next? 

If you start a knitting club, gizzuz a shout.  :Smile: 



* I might be up for crochet too.

----------


## David48atTD

Nev, I wish I joined your challenge a few weeks back.

Start back playing squash tonight, haven't played for years.

A few dress sizes larger now then when I last played.

I'll be stiff tomorrow and unable to walk on Thursday  :Smile:

----------


## Headworx

^You will hurt in places you didn't know you could hurt. I use to play social-competition squash as a teen, tried again in my 40's and almost turned to religion to get through the pain of the next few days. Golf is much easier on the body  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

600 squats today (10 x 60).

----------


## Neverna

650 squats today (10 x 65)

And ... 




> What improvements are you seeing without weight?





> As for seeing improvements visually, I don't see any increases in leg muscle size





> I'm sure you will do


I do now. From the front, the quads definitely look bigger now, and from the side the shape is much more like it used to be when I was a fit young man - a slab of muscle that resembles a very large sirloin steak.

----------


## Dillinger

You get a chubby on doing them?  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

:smiley laughing: 

^ No. 

Should I?

----------


## Neverna

To be honest, it has become a bit more of a chore since I hit 500. Before that I did them every day (bar 2 days when I was too tired), I looked forward to doing them and it didn't take long to do them but it now takes me 20 minutes to do them. I usually do them after a run or walk so I'm not so full of energy and have been less enthusiastic to do them since reaching 500. So I haven't done them every day since then, just every other day, sometimes with 2 days between, but adding 20 or 30 more instead of just 10. However, today I did the squats before going for a run and that made it a bit easier mentally and physically. Can't wait to get to 1,000 and get it over with.  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> Sit ups: 630
> I think I'll probably reach the 1,000 sit up mark before the 1,000 squats.





> 750 sit-ups (10 x 75).


670 squats yesterday. Didn't do any today. 
800 sit-ups today. It felt easier than when I did 750 last week.

----------


## Dillinger

You are a machine Nev

----------


## Neverna

Determination and discipline, Dill.   :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> I do now. From the front, the quads definitely look bigger now, and from the side the shape is much more like it used to be when I was a fit young man



*Nev*, any chance of a few pics?

Asking on *Dillinger*'s behalf  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ this bestie thing has gone too far :Smile:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Good luck, seems you are getting stronger legs and gluteus maximus by doing more and more of them. The more you do, the easier to becomes. 
I can do about thirty , possibly more at the moment, but I don't go too low down because I tore my miniscus last year and squats aren't' the best thing to do with knee injuries. 

I do the stairclimber which helps strengthen the legs and butt.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> 670 squats yesterday. Didn't do any today. 
> 800 sit-ups today. It felt easier than when I did 750 last week.


Well done Nev. Soon you'll have the best looking body in the mortuary.

----------


## Neverna

^ Wonderful!

----------


## Neverna

700 squats today (10 x 70).

----------


## Neverna

750 squats today (10 x 75).

It felt quite easy today. Probably because I was well rested. 

 :mid: 




> *Nev*, any chance of a few pics?


No.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> ^ this bestie thing has gone too far


Not to worry *Dill*, it's just for show ... 8pm *Nev* still reds me at every opportunity.

----------


## Neverna

^ Red incoming for lying about me, ex-bestie.

----------


## David48atTD

*DILLINGER* ... see what you gone and done now ... the Bromance is over!

----------


## kmart

> 670 squats yesterday. Didn't do any today. 
> 800 sit-ups today. It felt easier than when I did 750 last week.


Fark, you enjoy doing it the hard way, Nev. Are you in prison.?  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> Fark, you enjoy doing it the hard way, Nev. Are you in prison.?


I enjoy a challenge, kmart.  :Smile:  
At the current rate of progress, this challenge should be over in about 4 weeks.

I've actually always been good at sit-ups and have never found them difficult. One day at school at about age 14, the PE teacher decided to get us all to do sit-ups, press ups, etc, in the sports hall. "Do as many was you can do until you can do no more", he told us. He wanted to know who could do the most of each exercise. Whereas I could only manage about 25 or 30 press ups, I kicked ass with the sit-ups. I got to 102 and could have done many more but he told me to stop!

----------


## Hugh Cow

I believe Cyrille is going to take up the challenge as soon as he nails his dildo to the floor.

----------


## Neverna

800 squats today (10 x 80).

850 sit-ups yesterday (10 x 85).

----------


## Dillinger

Is that a typo and should read 85 and 80x10 very respectively :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

I don't see a typo, Dill. 800 squats today, 850 sit-ups yesterday.

----------


## HuangLao

Must be a robust fit kinda guy, Nev.
Got me beat.

Cheers!!

 :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

When I think of squats I usually add a couple hundred pounds to the bar. 

Is this just the squat to take a shit thread?  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

^ It's a challenge, snubby; a particular challenge. Have a look at the OP and the video for more details. 




> Must be a robust fit kinda guy, Nev.
> Got me beat.
> 
> Cheers!!


I try to keep in reasonable shape, Jeff.

----------


## Dillinger

I meant are you doing 85 sets of 10 rather than 10 sets of 85 which seems gruelling, just one set of 85.

Im sure you can do the math but if you did 100 sets of 10, Fark that's one set every 6 minutes for 10 hours. But surely that's more recoverable than sets of 85?

Respect anyway

----------


## Neverna

> I meant are you doing 85 sets of 10 rather than 10 sets of 85 which seems gruelling, just one set of 85.
> 
> Im sure you can do the math but if you did 100 sets of 10, Fark that's one set every 6 minutes for 10 hours. But surely that's more recoverable than sets of 85?
> 
> Respect anyway


Oh, I see. I did 10 sets of 85 sit-ups and 10 sets of 80 squats. 

The plan is to finally do 10 sets of 100 squats and to do the lot in 20 to 25 minutes. Today each set took between 80s and 87s. I then had 33s to 40s rest before doing the next set. So each set with rest took me 2 minutes today and the lot took 20 minutes in total today. I've tried to keep the rest period mainly between 30s and 60s. Thirty seconds is usually enough rest for the squats but I find it easy to lose tack of which set I'm on so I use a stopwatch and use that to remind me of which set I'm on, so if do the sets in 70s or 75s, for example, I'll wait until the next minute starts and have 45s or 50s rest. That system should be OK up to 85 reps a set then it will get a bit tougher as the rest period becomes less that 30s. 

The sit-ups take longer, about 40 in a minutes, 80 in 2 minutes, 85 in about 2m5s or a bit more, but I also need a longer rest than for squats. Yesterday's sit-ups took about 40 minutes in total and for some reason I found them much tougher to do than last week, but once I start I'm going to finish the sets.

----------


## David48atTD

> The plan is to finally do 10 sets of 100 squats and to do the lot in 20 to 25 minutes.


*Nev*, I'm genuinely in awe.

What was/is the motivation?

Why the focus on squats and sit-ups?

Once you've achieved your stated goal above do you plan to include any more exercises?

Inspirational *Nev*  :goldcup: 

---

I've just started back playing squash.

The young runners, I can't out play them, I have to out think them.

Come off the court knackered, but after cooling down, the endorphin rush comes and it does feel great.

----------


## Hugh Cow

I was thinking of taking up the challenge but I lose interest once I can do something well.
First squat: Well I've got that nailed on to the next challenge.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> *Nev*, I'm genuinely in awe.
> 
> What was/is the motivation?
> 
> Why the focus on squats and sit-ups?
> 
> Once you've achieved your stated goal above do you plan to include any more exercises?
> 
> Inspirational *Nev* 
> ...


If you're looking for an endorphin rush Dave, why not just have a root?

Another useful comment from Doctor Hugh's Book " Why get fit when you can lay on a couch".

----------


## Neverna

> What was/is the motivation?
> 
> Why the focus on squats and sit-ups?


I came across the video I posted in the OP and was impressed, and as I like a challenge myself, I decided to accept that challenge.

It's worth watching the video if you have the time, or watching the first 5 minutes and then scanning the rest if you're short of time.




> The inspiration for this is this video that I watched today:


The sit-ups just grew out of that. I was doing some sit-ups one day, can't remember how many exactly but probably about 4 sets of 50. and thought it would be a good idea to do more and maybe see if I can get up to a thousand. It looks like I've made that a formal challenge to myself now. 





> Once you've achieved your stated goal above do you plan to include any more exercises?


I'm still thinking about that, Dave. 




> Inspirational *Nev*


Thanks, Dave. The OP video inspired me. Maybe I can inspire you to do something similar even if it's not 1000 of anything. 

Good luck with the squash. Maybe you could think of something to do with that where you could challenge yourself with a specific goal for you to achieve that you'd have to work at to succeed.

----------


## Loy Toy

This thread is exhausting me.

Time for a beer and a smoko!

----------


## Neverna

850 squats today (10 x 85).

----------


## Chittychangchang

How are the knees holding up?

----------


## cyrille

> Maybe you could think of something to do with that where you could challenge yourself with a specific goal for you to achieve that you'd have to work at to succeed.



Maybe just playing squash is exercise he enjoys? 

And something from which improved fitness will inevitably result?

But yeah, he could try the 'challenge' of just hitting the ball against the wall, say, a thousand times, I suppose.

If he can work on being a fucking misfit.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neverna

> How are the knees holding up?


Nothing wrong with my knees, Chitty. And there's no reason why there should be. Knees are designed to bend.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Nothing wrong with my knees, Chitty. And there's no reason why there should be. Knees are designed to bend.


That sort of wear and tear would cripple me.

You're obviously made of sterner stuff.

Nearly at your goal, top work!

----------


## Latindancer

How hard it is all depends on exactly how far you go down, and whether the knees and thighs are at a 90 degree angle at your lowest point, or whether you cheat like the girl in that video. Anyone can do _tiny_ squats !

----------


## Neverna

> That sort of wear and tear would cripple me.
> 
> You're obviously made of sterner stuff.
> 
> Nearly at your goal, top work!


The knees are warmed up and lubricated before I start, Chitty, and I'm not using weights, only body weight - a modestly sized body at that. No excessive weight to carry. I have also worked up slowly to where I am now so I don't expect to get any injuries or wear and tear. I'm sure you could do the same if you wanted to. I reckon a couple more weeks and I'll have done it.

----------


## somtamslap

You'll be able to run up Doi Suthep without flinching after this little challenge. Your glutes and quads must be solid.

----------


## Neverna

I can walk up stairs 2 at a time easily now. My quads have firmed up and grown a bit, my glutes still need more work.

----------


## Latindancer

Nev's got a saggy bum  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> Nev's got a saggy bum



Nah ... *Nev* is just jump-starting his morning   :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

I've just done 900 squats (10 sets of 90).

Last Thursday I did 900 sit-ups (10 sets of 90).

----------


## David48atTD

Closing in on that goal *Nev*!

May the Squat be with you   :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> I've just done 900 squats (10 sets of 90).
> 
> Last Thursday I did 900 sit-ups (10 sets of 90).


does it help you to keep quiet those voices in your head?

from the look of it, you need a lot of sit-ups  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

I've just finished my 1,000 sit-up challenge: 10 sets of 100 sit-ups. 

Now only the squats to complete.

----------


## PlanK

Just take some meth and get it all done in one set.


Then you can have a beer, or go crazy, or even both.

----------


## Neverna

And that's a wrap. 

I've just done 1,000 squats (10 sets of 100).

----------


## Luigi

> I've just finished my 1,000 sit-up challenge: 10 sets of 100 sit-ups.





> And that's a wrap.
> 
> I've just done 1,000 squats (10 sets of 100).


 :tumbs: 


Jaysus. Congrats.  :Yup: 


Fantastic achievement.

----------


## Topper

Amazing Neverna!

----------


## somtamslap

Pistol squats next?

----------


## Dillinger

^ gay porn audition is next :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> Pistol squats next?


I would be happy to be able to do one pistol squat. Perhaps that will be my next challenge.  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> gay porn audition is next


Congratulations.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Neverna

:smiley laughing: 


You're hired.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> Pistol squats next?


*Nev* doing Pistol squats



---

Damm ... wrong one ... you just can't trust Google now-a-days ... sorry *Nev*  :Smile: 

---

----------


## MMT

Doing 1000 squats everyday will need a lot of effort. I think in the beginning everyday 100 squats is doable.

----------


## David48atTD

*Nev*, reminded of which ... what did you do after you reached your goal?

----------


## Neverna

Hi Dave. I'm still exercising and still doing squats and sit-ups but not hundreds or a thousand in a day. For a while after I achieved the 1,000, I'd do 40, 50 or 60 squats in a set from time to time but mostly I've been doing sets of 15 to 20 but holding weights (usually dumbells but occassionally a barbell over my shoulders). I've gradually increased the weights I hold but I'm still in "moderate" territory with them but, as before, I'll keep increasing the weight bit by bit (probably until the end of the year) so that I feel I'll have achieved some decent improvement. As for sit-ups, I can easily pop off a set of 100 if I feel like it but I usually restrict myself to a maximum of 50 in a set but do 4 or 5 sets.
Thanks for the interest.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Well my thighs are well and truly jiggerred with rigamortis. 

layed 200 floor tiles, that's as near as I've come to the challenge without realising it.
I've got new muscles where I didn't  realise they could be.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ I've just been mixing cement, laying foundations, digging up tree roots and laying bricks and yes, it does hurt in the morning but getting better each day.

My biggest problem is working outdoors in the heat.

----------

